# Water works.



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

We have an annoying problem , the water pump will run about every 30mins for a short burst. At first I thought we had a leak and the pump just maintains pressure to compensate, but I cant find any evidence of a leak anywhere. I guess it could be the non return valve in the pump, has anyone had this problem (Shurflo).
I did think about pressure testing sections of the pipe work using air and a gauge to monitor any loss, and by a process of elimination find the problem. The system runs at 45psi so I presume this is the pressure I can test at.
Any ideas? :? 
dangerous


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

good evening Dangerous...

I would still think a tiny leak is the problem.. if I dont turn one of my taps off tightly, i get a 5 min interval blast from the shurflo... the leak is almost invisible.. so a 30 min leak would literally be a single drop somwhere..

bloody annoying  

John


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi john

i think this is quite normal. ours certainly does it, as well as those of some friends. i suspect it is due to a small amount of air somewhere in the system rather than a leak. i went to the rv last monday, for the first time since october. switched on the house battery, and the pump pulsed for about half a second. just as it does a few times during the night. (don't notice in the day). i am quite happy that i can hear it, as if it were silent, flooding could occur without knowing about it!

des


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi dangerous,
Sounds quite normal for a Sureflow pump to me also.
We could never leave the pump on overnight as it would always wake us periodically in all our previous RVs.

Ray.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a Shruflo and, until the current leaking hot water boiler, it used to cycle about every 30 minutes. I traced this to a very, very small leak on a joint. The only telltale sign a bit of dampness on the fingers when checking (no pools of water!  )

Once fixed it still cycled regularly but only about once and hour or so.




PS. anyone know an RV agent in France please! I deperately need the Hot water boiler looking at.


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, at first Ithought it was the pump maybe leaking back through the so called non-return valve, this is just a rubber flap held tight under pressure(?). Having dismantled the pump this was the only valve I could find, could be a normal thing with these pumps then?
dangerous 8O


----------

